
Amazon Web Services’ secret weapon: Its custom-made hardware and network - fs111
http://www.geekwire.com/2017/amazon-web-services-secret-weapon-custom-made-hardware-network/amp/
======
Inconel
Is there some reason that Google didn't take the cloud services business as
seriously as Amazon did? It looks like a huge moneymaker for Amazon, and from
my rather uninformed perspective, I would have thought it was much more
aligned with Google's competencies than Amazon's.

~~~
beaver6969
Google Cloud Platoform has really stepped up in recent times:
[https://cloud.google.com/products/](https://cloud.google.com/products/). They
are getting their bottoms into gear.

~~~
techdragon
Until their customer service experience is equivalent to AWS... I'll just keep
paying google for things like the Maps API but do all my work on AWS.

If the shit hits the fan... I need to guarantees, that as few things as
possible could have caused it, and that I can get it fixed as fast as
possible.

Google does too much, my accounts are too connected, they associate things to
deeply. I can't trust them with my business.

With AWS the only way it stops is I told it to, or there was a billing issue.
And if there was an issue, I had it fixed in under 15 minutes with one phone
call. Google has yet to even try and give me that kind of experience in ANY
aspect of their commercial services that I've paid for as. a customer.

~~~
t0mas88
Unfortunately for Google this is 100% true. They are in no way a good business
partner to any commercial operation. While I think on a tech level they may
have more brilliant engineers than Amazon, they can't seem to get the business
side right.

------
payne92
And this is why the Dells, HPs, etc. of the world have a long-term challenge
selling generic server hardware.

The gorilla cloud providers are (quietly) punching in very different weight
class.

